# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  African Clawed Frog age record?

## John Clare

I have discovered a verified 23 year old _Xenopus laevis_ (a female).  It was purchased as a tadpole in one of those grow-a-frog kits 23 years ago.  Does anyone know the longevity record for these frogs?  I know it's high but is it higher than this?

----------


## Jace

Longest I have heard of, personally, is 12 years.  23 years is absolutely amazing.  She must have had excellent care-kudos to her owner!

----------


## PsionicRat

I've heard of 21, it's rare, and almost unheard of in one from a kit.  From my understanding it usually needs good husbandry to filter out genetic problems and those kit places hardly care about that.  That is one lucky ACF.  Pet ones usually only range about ten.

----------


## Terry

> I have discovered a verified 23 year old _Xenopus laevis_ (a female).  It was purchased as a tadpole in one of those grow-a-frog kits 23 years ago.  Does anyone know the longevity record for these frogs?  I know it's high but is it higher than this?



Longest recorded age of captive X. laevis is 30.3 years, the average is about 12 years.

----------


## scribbles

Wow, 30 years! I was not aware an ACF had ever lived that long!

----------


## lindaforst

We have 2 ACFs.  They will be 23 years old in September. Our daughter brought them home as tadpoles in 2nd grade. They seem very healthy.  We have fed them frozen brine shrimp for their whole lives, once per day.  They have periods where they don't eat for a few days in a row.  This can be worrisome, but then they always come back.  We have a 2 gallon tank, no filter. We clean out the tank every 6-8 weeks (put the frogs in a container, clean with soap and steel wool, put in clean water from the tap at around the same temp as what they had--there is a thermometer in the aquarium--and we add de-chlorination stuff, a couple drops).  I hope they live until age 30, as the longest recorded ones have.  They are low maintenance and lots of fun to watch.  I esp love holding them when they get cleaned out, though I don't think that is their favorite activity.  Cool to see these entries.

----------


## Gemma

> We have 2 ACFs.  They will be 23 years old in September. Our daughter brought them home as tadpoles in 2nd grade. They seem very healthy.  We have fed them frozen brine shrimp for their whole lives, once per day.  They have periods where they don't eat for a few days in a row.  This can be worrisome, but then they always come back.  We have a 2 gallon tank, no filter. We clean out the tank every 6-8 weeks (put the frogs in a container, clean with soap and steel wool, put in clean water from the tap at around the same temp as what they had--there is a thermometer in the aquarium--and we add de-chlorination stuff, a couple drops).  I hope they live until age 30, as the longest recorded ones have.  They are low maintenance and lots of fun to watch.  I esp love holding them when they get cleaned out, though I don't think that is their favorite activity.  Cool to see these entries.


Do you mean 20 gallons?

----------


## Tony

I have a friend with a 28 year old female who recently lost a 26 year old male.

----------


## Tony

> We have 2 ACFs.  They will be 23 years old in September. Our daughter brought them home as tadpoles in 2nd grade. They seem very healthy.  We have fed them frozen brine shrimp for their whole lives, once per day.  They have periods where they don't eat for a few days in a row.  This can be worrisome, but then they always come back.  We have a 2 gallon tank, no filter. We clean out the tank every 6-8 weeks (put the frogs in a container, clean with soap and steel wool, put in clean water from the tap at around the same temp as what they had--there is a thermometer in the aquarium--and we add de-chlorination stuff, a couple drops).  I hope they live until age 30, as the longest recorded ones have.  They are low maintenance and lots of fun to watch.  I esp love holding them when they get cleaned out, though I don't think that is their favorite activity.  Cool to see these entries.


I find this shocking. Two gallon? Brine shrimp only? That's amazing.

----------


## Ron Magpie

I've had two of my S tropicalis for roughly 26 years- as they were WC, I have no clue how old they were when I got them, but I'm guessing juvenile/young adult.

----------


## bavarian323i

I have a 26 year old female that I have fed reptomin to her entire life and kept in a non-filtered 1 gallon tank. She is the best!

----------


## MMFED01

My oldest passed away after 27 years. Dropsy got her eventually.

----------


## Ribbitmom

I have an ACL that is 33 years old. I got him from Grow a Frog when I was 8.

----------


## BossFrog

I had two one year olds, male and female. They were killed in a tornado during hurricane Harvey. ;-; R.I.P. Neptune(male) and Jordan(female) I got em from growafrog.

----------


## Lazza

I have an ACF (a little one, Xenopus laevis victorianus) who's possibly a record breaker - can't remember exactly but I got him no later than 1977 so he's at least 41. And still going strong!

----------

